
Richard Turner – The Cheat (Perfomance) [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11R-jy8DZt8
======
camtarn
An old video from the Hollywood Magic Castle of Richard Turner, a blind 'card
mechanic' with inhuman card manipulation skills.

He managed to fool Penn and Teller on 'Fool Us', but I think this video is a
much nicer demonstration of his abilities, as it shows more techniques.

